# How did ships work during the Victorian-Era?



## Typ33

Can you explain how and with some pictures.


----------



## Rogerfrench

You want to know how sails work, or what?


----------



## tiachapman

*ships*

with hard work


----------



## Stephen J. Card

In the Victorian era.... steam was there, but wind ships were still there. A lot of hard muscle work but in steam ships.... with stokers must have the worst job of the lot.


----------



## Basil

> stokers must have the worst job of the lot


OTOH, they didn't have to join a gym :sweat:


Joking.
It was hot enough working and carrying out maintenance in a hot engine room without shifting a couple of tons of coal.


----------



## stoker

*How did ships work in the Victorian era ?*

I would like to know also, not how the sails were worked but how did the men work, what was it like down below?.

There are any number of books on the Victorian era, how they lived and worked, but I haven't seen one on Steam ships. Does any member know of such a book?


----------



## Typ33

stoker said:


> I would like to know also, not how the sails were worked but how did the men work, what was it like down below?.
> 
> There are any number of books on the Victorian era, how they lived and worked, but I haven't seen one on Steam ships. Does any member know of such a book?


That's what I want to know! 

If I come across anything informative, I'll post it here.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Typ33 said:


> That's what I want to know!
> 
> If I come across anything informative, I'll post it here.



All you need to do is pick up a DVD of Master & Commander. Once you have that under your belt.... pick up a book or browse through internet.


The title you need is: 

Seamanship in the Age of Sail: An Account of the Shiphandling of the Sailing Man-of-War 1600-1860, Based on Contemporary... by John Harland and Mark Myers (Sep 1984) 
$31.87 Hardcover

Hardcover: 320 pages
Publisher: Naval Institute Press
ISBN-10: 0870219553
ISBN-13: 9780870219559

Second Hand. $31.87 Found this one there in Amazon.com for second hand.
Everything you need to know is in one this book. Well illustrated also.

Be warn...... a 'new' book might to set you down for $350!!!!


You might find other books on the subject but this one is the best by far.

Stephen


----------



## Typ33

Stephen J. Card said:


> All you need to do is pick up a DVD of Master & Commander. Once you have that under your belt.... pick up a book or browse through internet.
> 
> 
> The title you need is:
> 
> Seamanship in the Age of Sail: An Account of the Shiphandling of the Sailing Man-of-War 1600-1860, Based on Contemporary... by John Harland and Mark Myers (Sep 1984)
> $31.87 Hardcover
> 
> Hardcover: 320 pages
> Publisher: Naval Institute Press
> ISBN-10: 0870219553
> ISBN-13: 9780870219559
> 
> Second Hand. $31.87 Found this one there in Amazon.com for second hand.
> Everything you need to know is in one this book. Well illustrated also.
> 
> Be warn...... a 'new' book might to set you down for $350!!!!
> 
> 
> You might find other books on the subject but this one is the best by far.
> 
> Stephen


(Thumb)

Excellent!
Thank you.


----------



## ninabaker

Brutally hard work, whether hauling sails or stoking boilers. Tyrranical masters and dreadful food and all for a pittance in pay.


----------



## Duncan112

For the engineering side this is good http://www.abebooks.co.uk/servlet/S...y of Marine Engineering&cm_sp=mbc-_-ats-_-all if a trifle dear.


----------

